# USDA Market Report - Texas



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

I pay most attention to the North Texas Coastal Bermuda square bales (obviously, since thats what I grow). Market report says 6-7.50/bale for Premium quality, which seems about right. Based on the market reports (I attached last Friday's below) and the long term weather forecast (no rain anytime soon), I think I'm going to stop selling my 3rd cutting and leave what I have left up in the barn for fall and winter. I'm not looking to strike gold or anything, but I would do a lot better recouping my fertilizer costs this year at $8/bale!

Chet.

---------------------------------------------

AM_GR310
Amarillo, TX Fri Jul 18, 2008 USDA-TX Dept of Ag Market News

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices steady to firm. Demand and trade activity 
moderate to good. In response to the increasing high cost of production, some 
producers are continuing to decrease amount of fertilizer used. The combination 
of limited rainfall and ongoing hot and dry conditions across the state and the 
decreased amount of fertilizer being applied is only increasing worries of 
availability of high quality hay. The state of Texas Department of agriculture 
has the Hay and Grazing Hot Line set up for buyers and sellers, number is 1-877-
429-1998. The web site for TDA is www.tda.state.tx.us. Prices for hay and 
pellets quoted per ton except where noted.

Panhandle:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00, 
7.00-8.00 per bale. Large Squares: Delivered: Supreme to Premium quality 
230.00-260.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00; Good quality 165.00-
200.00; Fair quality 155.00-165.00.
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 160.00-185.00. South: 
175.00-190.00, instances 195.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: Delivered: 7.00-7.50 per bale. Large rounds: 
Delivered: 70.00-82.50 per roll, 130.00-140.00 per ton.
Prairie Hay: Small squares: Delivered: 185.00; 6.50 per bale.

West Texas: 
Alfalfa: Small Squares: FOB: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-285.00, 7.50-
10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 195.00-210.00; 7.50 per bale. Large 
Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium 
quality 200.00-230.00.

North, Central and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-270.00, 
7.00-10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 6.00-7.00 per bale. FOB: Good to 
Premium quality 5.00-7.00 per bale in the barn. Large Squares: Delivered: 
Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00; 
Good quality 180.00-200.00; Fair quality 155.00-180.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Premium quality 6.00-7.50 per bale; 
Fair to Good quality 3.75-5.50 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium quality 
60.00-80.00 per roll; Good quality 50.00-60.00; Fair quality 30.00-50.00 per 
roll.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: FOB or delivered locally: Premium quality 
7.00-7.50 per bale; Good quality 5.00-7.00 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium 
quality 60.00-80.00 per roll; Good quality 50.00-60.00; Poor quality 30.00-40.00 
per roll.

Detailed Quotations - Texas 
Alfalfa Panhandle West N.C./East South
Small squares
Supreme/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Premium/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Good/Del 200.00-230.00 
Supreme/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Premium/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Good/FOB 195.00-210.00 
Large squares
Supreme/Del 230.00-260.00 240.00-260.00 230.00-260.00
Premium/Del 230.00-260.00 240.00-260.00 230.00-260.00
Good/Del 165.00-200.00 180.00-240.00 180.00-200.00
Fair/Del 155.00-165.00 155.00-180.00
Supreme/FOB 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large rounds 
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Chopped/Del 160.00-190.00 
Grass Hay
Small squares
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Fair/Del 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large squares
Good/Del 
Large rounds
Good/Del 
Good/FOB

Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more than 
10% grass)
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. 
**TDN calculated using the western formula. Quantitative factors are 
approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 
100% dry matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used with 
visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent 
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Utility Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding 
value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or 
value more than testing results.

Hay Quality Designation's physical descriptions: 
Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra leafy. 
Factors indicative of very high nutritive content. Hay is excellent color and 
free of damage.
Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in grass 
hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of a high nutritive 
content. Hay is green and free of damage. 
Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes and 
early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed, free of damage other 
than slight discoloration. 
Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in grass hays, 
moderate or below leaf content, and generally coarse stemmed. Hay may show 
light damage. 
Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes or 
mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category could include hay 
discounted due to excessive damage and heavy weed content or mold. 
Defects will be identified in market reports when using this category.

Source: USDA-Texas Dept of Ag Market News, Amarillo, TX
806/372-6361 - email: [email protected]
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/am_gr310.txt

1110c ktg/mbm


----------

